# Sick frog?



## allanschon (Mar 25, 2007)

I've noticed one of my frogs behaving quite strangely.

Both times, it was in the morning, just after the lights came on, and the frog was sitting there slowly opening and closing it's mouth. I noticed a small amount of what appeared to be mucus around the frog's head and mouth. Both times, within a few hours, things were back to normal.

The frog is about 6 months old.

Could it be as simple as catching the frog molting, or is there something more serious going on?

Thanks,
Allan.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

from what it sounds like is its just shedding it's skin. frogs that are 6 monts old do that a lot.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

skin shedding it is, but do make sure that you don't have any mites in yoru tank, they usually won't shed their skin so often unless there is something bothering them.


----------

